# AC187 Transistor Orientation



## flipmcneil (Feb 23, 2020)

I am building a Kinetic fuzz and want to make sure I put the AC187 NPN transistor in the right orientation on the pcb. Is the yellow dot on the transistor supposed to match up with the tab on the pcb where the transistor sits? Or does it go in a different orientation? Thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 25, 2020)

The tab is the emitter (E).


----------



## flipmcneil (Feb 26, 2020)

Perfect. I ended up making the correct guess then. This is a great sounding pedal.


----------



## radioteacher (May 28, 2020)

Where did you find the AC187?  I need one for my Kinetic Fuzz.

RT


----------



## flipmcneil (May 28, 2020)

radioteacher said:


> Where did you find the AC187?  I need one for my Kinetic Fuzz.
> 
> RT


I got it from www.pedalhackerelectronics.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 28, 2020)

Apparently Keeley doesn't read German because the heading on the datasheet clearly states: "not for new designs."


----------



## radioteacher (May 28, 2020)

@flipmcneil thank you.  I have two on order and installed sockets on the board for the transistors.  I also bought a few assorted polystyrene capacitors for two guitar tone bleed circuits.  

My tone bleed in my Telecaster is a bit bright and harsh and makes me grind my teeth at night.  

RT


----------



## flipmcneil (May 28, 2020)

radioteacher said:


> @flipmcneil thank you.  I have two on order and installed sockets on the board for the transistors.  I also bought a few assorted polystyrene capacitors for two guitar tone bleed circuits.
> 
> My tone bleed in my Telecaster is a bit bright and harsh and makes me grind my teeth at night.
> 
> RT


No problem. So far of all the fuzz pedals I've built, the Kinetic Fuzz is my favorite so far. If you turn it all the way up, it goes stupid and breaks up making some weird noises, but if you back it off just a hair, it sounds great.


----------

